# Sự Tiện Lợi Của Nệm Gấp 3 Tấm



## thuthuytatana (14/12/18)

Đứng trước thực trạng thiếu diện tích sống trầm trọng, sự ra đời của nệm gấp 3 đã mang đến một giải pháp tuyệt vời cho nhiều gia đình.​​Đa số hiện nay các không gian diện tích nhỏ rất nhiều, đặc biệt là các nhà chung cư, phòng trọ thì không thể sử dụng được những chiếc đệm lớn như nệm cao su thiên nhiên hay nệm lò xo. Để khắc phục vấn đề đó thì hiện nay đã ra đời nhiều dòng nệm gấp 3 tấm tiện lợi, vậy Sự Tiện Lợi Của Nệm Gấp 3 Tấm thể hiện như thế nào? Bạn hãy theo dõi bài viết sau đây để sẵn sàng mua sản phẩm khi biết được những ưu điểm sau.​​*Ưu điểm của nệm gấp 3 tấm*​Các loại nệm gấp 2,3 tấm chủ yếu thuộc vào dòng nệm bông ép vì thế trên thị trường có khá nhiều thương hiệu sản xuất ra dòng sản phẩm này như nệm bông ép gấp 3 tấm TATANA, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Hanvico, Everon,….từ chất lượng đến giá thành đều được đảm bảo. Ngoài ra, hiện nay để đáp ứng nhu cầu tiện lợi ngày càng gia tang thì nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 tấm cũng đã ra đời, chẳng hạn như nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 TATANA,…​​_



_
_Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Gấp 3 TATANA_​​Đệm bông ép được làm từ chất liệu bông tinh khiết được ép nhiệt một cách hoàn hảo tùy thuộc vào công nghệ sản xuất của từng hãng. Nhưng đa số là trên thiết bị công nghệ và máy móc hiện đại từ nước ngoài. Trong quá trình sản xuất không hề sử dụng bất kì loại hóa chất độc hại nào gây ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng cũng như sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng. Nên đệm có độ đàn hồi khá cao và nâng đỡ cơ thể cũng tốt, và thuộc dòng họ đệm cứng nên hỗ trợ rất tốt cho những người bị bệnh đau lưng, xương khớp và phù hợp với cả những đối tượng đặc biệt như trẻ em, người già và phụ nữa có thai thì các chuyên gia bác sĩ khuyên dùng để hỗ trợ, mang đến giấc ngủ thoải mái và hệ thống xương được phát triển hơn.​​_



_
_Nệm Bông Ép Gấp 3 TATANA_​
Với khí hậu nóng ẩm như nước ta hiện nay thì đệm bông ép chính hãng là một sản phẩm vô cũng thích hợp để sử dụng khi có thể nằm được quanh năm mà không gây cảm giác bí bách hay nóng lưng khi nằm. Ngoài ra, nệm gấp 3 tấm còn sử dụng chất liệu vải bọc tùy theo từng loại, từng hãng sử dụng chất liệu khác nhau nhưng chủ yếu là vài TC, vải gấm, cotton đều có độ thoáng mát và thiết kế khá độc đáo với nhiều hình dáng hay hoa văn khác nhau, có khả năng chống khuẩn, chống nấm mốc, loại bỏ 99% khả năng bụi bẩn bám vào mang tới sự an tâm khi sử dụng mà không gây hại đến sức khỏe thân thiện với môi trường.​​Và điểm nổi bật của nệm bông ép là thuộc dòng nệm gấp 3 tấm dễ sử dụng, gấp gọn và trọng lượng khá nhẹ nên di chuyển cũng dễ dàng hơn. Phù hợp với những thiết kế phòng có diện tích nhỏ có thể gấp gọn làm ghế sofa và tiết kiệm không gian khi cất giữ.​Từ những nguyên liệu tự nhiên và thiết kế gọn nhẹ thì nệm gấp 3 tấm giá rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với các sản phẩm đệm khác, với nhiều mức giá khác nhau tùy vào từng loại chủ yếu sẽ giao động từ 1-5 triệu đồng.​​Để mua đệm gấp 3 tấm chính hãng, uy tín và chất lượng, bạn có thể liên hệ ngay với TATANA để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ thêm bằng cách truy cập ngay website tatana.vn bạn nhé!!!​


----------

